# Anyone here making a living trading CFDs?



## aferguson15 (4 January 2010)

Like the topic says basically,

Just wondering who here makes a living day trading CFD's and also what types of indicators people use, like pivot points, stochastics, inverted head n sholders etc etc etc


----------



## lasty (4 January 2010)

*Re: Anyone here making a living trading CFD's*



aferguson15 said:


> Like the topic says basically,
> 
> Just wondering who here makes a living day trading CFD's and also what types of indicators people use, like pivot points, stochastics, inverted head n sholders etc etc etc




Only the brokers


----------



## aferguson15 (4 January 2010)

*Re: Anyone here making a living trading CFD's*

hahaha yeah thats what im thinking more and more


----------



## Agentm (4 January 2010)

there may be a handful, a very small handful that make any money..  i know i am in front, but i dont daytrade, just follow long on stocks with huge upsides..

but most underperform  the index by a long margin


http://www.travismorien.com/FAQ/trading/futradersuccess.htm


----------



## nomore4s (4 January 2010)

I would say most traders making a living from the markets probably don't use CFD's for the bulk of their trading as they tend to be a bit expensive.


----------



## lukeaye (4 January 2010)

It can be done. I don't. But thats because i don't have a large enough capital base. If i got the same percentage returns on a larger capital base then i could do it. I wouldnt live like the sultan of brunei though.

Its not as simple as trading off a stockhastic, or head and shoulders. You will need many years testing strategies and finding out what can create a profit for you.


----------



## aferguson15 (4 January 2010)

> Its not as simple as trading off a stockhastic, or head and shoulders. You will need many years testing strategies and finding out what can create a profit for you.




yes i do understand that.
It is frustrating tho, as i have the capital behind me and plenty of share market experiance but the more i look at things the more they look like the wild west


----------



## lukeaye (4 January 2010)

aferguson15 said:


> yes i do understand that.
> It is frustrating tho, as i have the capital behind me and plenty of share market experiance but the more i look at things the more they look like the wild west




Its probably all the indicators your throwing at the charts!

If you want to see how to do it simply, im not professing that i a am a trading god, but look at this thread and there are some examples of how i trade. It may or may not help you

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=522197#post522197


----------



## aferguson15 (4 January 2010)

Nice thread


----------



## GMS (5 January 2010)

Yes you can make money from trading CFDs, and as an Advisor I have clients who are successful at it. Just like any financial instrument it comes down to the individual and their trading style.

An advantage of CFDs is choosing a level of leverage suited to you, unlike futures where one contract may not be suitable to a Trader's risk profile but they choose to trade it anyway and are overleveraged.

I use market profile and capital flow analysis and have found it very useful in the short term trading framework, but haven't used it in a longer term framework. I look for distribution (vertical price movement), price acceptance, then development (horizontal price movement) in a market. How you use this information then depends on your trading style.

Cheers.


----------

